# Storing Soap



## amholmes3 (Aug 26, 2015)

Good afternoon everyone. I have made a batch of soap, but with just my husband and I in the house, it will take a while to go through it. Right now I have it stacked in an empty pop tart box. Will it be ok like that? Should I store it in tuperware or plastic bags? What is the best storage method?


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

I have stored ours in small shoebox sized plastic boxes and in zip lock bags with no problems.


----------



## onebizebee (May 12, 2011)

I wrap mine in coffee filters and put them in a non airtight container so air can still flow around them. Works great keeps them dry with plenty of airflow and no dust.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I wrap mine in tissue paper. I also print out labels so I know which batch is which and use the label as tape to hold the tissue paper together. This keeps them from getting dusty. As long as your house is not humid, you can store them in a stack on a shelf.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

It needs to breathe so try not to store it in plastic.


----------



## Daydreamer7102 (Mar 23, 2012)

Pop Tart box is fine. They need to breathe a little, so I wouldn't put them in tupperware or anything like that.


----------



## IrishCowgirl (Oct 17, 2016)

I keep mine in an uncovered tin because if covered, the soap forms lye beading.


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

IrishCowgirl said:


> I keep mine in an uncovered tin because if covered, the soap forms lye beading.


It might form ash, but after 24-48 hours there shouldn't be any lye present. Everything should have saponified by then.


----------

